# April Throwdown Voting Poll



## fired up

Who should win the April throwdown?

   1. Smoked Lamb Gyro with Lemon Tzatziki Sauce






  2. Pastrami and Caramelized Onions with Sweet Chiles and Cabbage and Corn Slaw

  3. Hickory smoked chicken thigh, sharp cheddar cheese, roasted pablano and anahem chilies, on fire baked Italian bread, pulled pork green chili and cheese biscotti!

  4. Ground Smoked Turkey On Corn/Pumpkin Bread ,Dressing, Mushrooms, Green Beans, Cranberries , Mashed Taters With Gravy.

  5. Smoked Burger with Bacon, Pineapple, Cinnamon Apples and Pulled Chicken





  6. "Triple Meat Lover's Special". Smoked Pork Loin, Lamb, and Roast beef

  7. [font=&quot]Smoked Boneless Ribs with Onion Rngs, Jalapeno Cheese on Peppercorn Cheese Bread[/font]


----------



## rbranstner

Man can't choose they are all too good. But I don't see any voting option. Is it just my computer?


----------



## fired up

When I post a poll the post shows up while I am filling out the poll info which takes a few minutes. It is up now.


----------



## rbranstner

Now I see them. Never mind.


----------



## shooterrick

Well they all looked great but the boneless ribs made me shiver.  lOL


----------



## smokey paul

There was not a "ALL" button so how to vote... LOL
Love them all o well thinking!!!


----------



## glgoodwin

Triple meat lovers...   MMMM...    That looked GREAT.   Nice job all!!!


----------



## rbranstner

I agree we need a All of the above button.


----------



## Bearcarver

How long do we have to vote?

I'd like to come back later---I'm getting a headache trying to decide.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Bearcarver


----------



## rstr hunter

These all look good.  I'll take an order of each to go.


----------



## hannibal

Not really fair since I can't taste them. They all look so good. 

Hmmmmm.......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I had to go with #7. Nothing against the others, just by personal tastes for food.


----------



## eaglewing

*
reloading the page for all the "off-site" hosted images to show is a common thing in these boards...*


----------



## mballi3011

Now I agree with most of the folks here too' I need the ALL button installed too please. Now it would and will be hard to be a judge on this  one. Theses folks has taken a nrmaly blaaaa sandwich and surely kicked it up a notch or two.


----------



## napalm

Stunning Sandwiches guys, what a job you all did! very tough to choose, took me about 20 mins of looking. 

Alex


----------



## werdwolf

Nice looking throw-down by all! tough vote.


----------



## miamirick

wow,  i just got home from my daughters graduation from University of Florida (6 hour drive) left on thursday, but wasnt going to to smoke anything, but after looking at these i just gotta make something tomorrow  i.m starvin for real food,

which one to vote for?  all look great


----------



## silverwolf636

I have to be honest here. I just can't vote. They all are making me salivate all over my keyboard...

--ray--
(0||||0)


----------



## chefrob

they all look good..............need to think about this one. nice job fellas!


----------



## Bearcarver

Nobody told me how long we have to vote, so I got it done.
Now if only this concentration headache would go away!


Bearcarver


----------



## dirtman775

Goin on a 1/2 hr myself and am still undecided


----------



## fired up

At the top of the poll is says when the poll will close. which is one week from when it started.


----------



## roller

All of these undecided voters do not get it....These guys are good and I would not have expected anything any less in this computition...Great job to all but a vote is a vote...I am a pastrami guy...Great Job to all.


----------



## Bearcarver

Duhhhh, thanks FIU.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Darn Tunnel-vision is acting up again!


Bearcarver


----------



## richoso1

Great looking entries, it should be a close one. I'll be having a sandwich jones for a week. It's all good my friend.


----------



## jamminjimi

You said you had a headache. Stick with that story. 

We are all in this together nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## erain

dang... awesome looking entries folks. for the effort put forth by these peeps we owe them a vote. great job all! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





cant wait to se the individual posts on these!!!


----------



## scarbelly

I really want to eat all of them - I am not a big lamb guy but that one looked good enough for me to try it again - gotta think this one over 
Nice job everyone


----------



## caveman

These all look great!  Everyone did a great job!!


----------



## bmudd14474

Could I please have 1 of each mailed to me? Man these look great.


----------



## confederateknowhow

I don't think I have ever looked at anything that delicious with out eating it...Now I'm hungry...Good job to everyone, and good luck.


----------



## wingman

This poll is way too far down in the list for folks to stumble upon. Bump!


----------



## dadsjoy

Boy that was a tough call, I went with the burger, me and my boy just love messy meals. great pics.


----------



## xjcamaro

Im really mad i didnt get time to do my April entry, i had a really great idea, i want to do a smoked blackened tuna steak sandwhich with a smokey mayo. I was so excited about it but time ran out with work and unexpected roof repairs. But all the entry look great! i dont know which one to pick, but i really like gyros!


----------



## brokenwing

wow great job, that just made me so hungry. this is going to be a tough decision, they all look so good.


----------



## twomill

Tough vote,  made me want to try to do em all this weedend.


----------

